# OXO Wheel Brushes



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone used the OXO wheel brushes?

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/complete-wheel-brush-p-87.html

I'm planning on getting some sort of brush and these seemed quite nice, how curvaceous are those handles! 

But are they rubbish?! What brushes to you chaps use?! Chars.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

£20  , what do you want it for, you thought about the megs one for inside alloys ?, also bryan got a good alloy brush from somewhere, cant remember though


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

I bought the OXO spoke brush, thinking it would be great for my wife's car - the brush was too wide . It works great on other cars and the quality seems excellent. It's funny you mention the handle - Ive had pain in my hand after using others, but not the OXO.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Halfords sell one like the Meguiars one - but that is a little longer. Brazo recomended it to me when I picked up my Clio works a treat.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

OK cool i'll have a look at the Halfords one. I think i'm going to go for the OXO tire brush anyway, as the Meg's VErsa Angle one that's ive got it utter rubbish!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

i got the megs one which is pretty good , i had a halfords one but the tip was not as well protected just be careful as if exposed can put pretty nasty scratches on your alloys


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

Ah ok, cheers for the tip. I'll keep looking


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I've just got the oxo spoke brush, the ehad is very wide and rounded with funny bristles on, almost looks like something else entirely 

Quality seems good, will give it a go soon enough no doubt!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

OXO brushes are excellent IMHO - I even have one for use on sills when they're too mucky for a mitt. They *can* damage - although to be fair that was in the hands of an over enthusiastic 6 year old.....


----------

